

Ember.js presentations from EmberFest Munich - joachimhs
http://emberfest.eu/munich

======
hipsters_unite
Some great talks here. A question: has anybody got any good screencasts on
either authentication with Ember (and a backend) and using Ember with local
storage? Haven't found a huge amount online.[0] Trying to see what's workable
for a PhoneGap app using Ember at present.

[0] Other than this, that is:
[http://vimeo.com/81960884](http://vimeo.com/81960884)

~~~
joachimhs
Not a screencast, but the first (free) chapter of Ember.js in Action do have
an example that uses local storage:
[http://manning.com/skeie/](http://manning.com/skeie/)

There is also a (non free) chapter about authentication with Mozilla Persona.

You may also find these screencasts useful, though I haven't watched them
myself: [http://www.embercasts.com](http://www.embercasts.com)

~~~
hipsters_unite
Thanks, will check that out now.

